# I want to cook something... using old stems.



## Brokenhope420 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a huge bag of stems... weights a few oz's atleast... 3oz I would say. Is there any way I could extract the THC from them and make something like THC cookies or something?

I can't smell up the kitchen... when you cook with cannabis does it smell up the kitchen very bad? a slight hint of a smell is alright in the kitchen... but nothing strong...

I am really interested in feeling what a high off eating canna cookies or something would be like... but I really dont have money to scrap on a few oz of bud to spare... id feel bad not cheifn it.


I heard something about ethanol or something... or rubbing alcohol... and if so where can I find that?


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 5, 2008)

I would just grind up the stems and add them to some hot chocolate mix. Always works for me.


----------



## Brokenhope420 (Jan 5, 2008)

I can grind the stems up to powder? the actual stems? and pour it in a drink? awesome hahaha...


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Jan 5, 2008)

not true......................


----------



## Reprogrammed (Jan 6, 2008)

Smoke2Live420 said:


> not true......................


I use a small and compressed coffee grinder when doing this (on high), so it basically powders whatever I want it to.
Then I mix it in with hot cocoa mix and add it to warm wilk.


----------



## moonbeam (Jan 8, 2008)

you could just let them sit in grain alcohol or 151 for a couple days, filter out the stems and drink! ....you might want to water it down some with like coolaid or coke


----------



## HippyVibes (Jan 8, 2008)

theres thc in your steams to man ive used steams an leaf for cooking loads of times 
put them in yur pot at a very lw setting with some butter and water for 3-4 hours after the 3rd hour u will notice the diffrence every time yur water obsolves top it up a bit 

then just buy a cookie mix or somthing easy 4 stoners an yur rocking 

hippy.


----------

